# Merry Christmas To Meeee!!!



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

well my christmas present from my dad this year is a 16ft Alumacraft Aluminum Fishing Boat!! it has a 35horse and a 6 horse motor with it...I cant wait to get it home and get it set up and ready for me to fish out of it!!! im SOOOOOOOOOO excited....my mom got me a new muzzleloader and my dad got me a boat, Pretty GOOD christmas if you ask me!! First comes Muzzleloader season THEN I will be planning a trip to the Ohio for some BIG BLUES!!! :B :B


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Well I knew that I was going to be gettin a new muzzleloader from my mom for christmas, BUT Today my dad told me that my present from him was a 16ft Alumacraft Jon Style fishing boat with a 35horse and a 6horse...I cant wait to get it home and get it ready for some fishing!!!! First some muzzleloader season then im gonna be gettin the boat ready for some blue cats and hopefully some Saugeyes!!! :B


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go, that will be nice!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Be carefull man. You may want to take it out on a smaller body of water 1st. If you do go to the Ohio, check the levels on the internet. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

That is SWEET!


----------



## harry1 (Apr 17, 2004)

that is one of the best gifts ever. enjoy.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Thats a great gift! That will help you catch some big ones. :B


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

yeah Im very excited...Soon as I get done with Muzzleloader season Im gonna be out looking for some Saugeyes, Marshall Ill get ahold of you and we will have to set a date to go to Tappan or maybe head south for some Blues...


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Oh I will be going to one of the MWCD lakes first for some Eyes...I will definately make sure to check the water levels before I go down there...I know that river is alot differnt from the Tusc..


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

AWESOME christmas gift for sure !!!


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

would your mom & dad like to adopt me? ha ha.great gifts. let me know if you want to go to the ohio and bottom bounce for saugeye next year.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Good Luck with your new gun. Hope you "dropabuck".  Looks like you will have plenty of time to enjoy the boat with the weather we are having.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

im still trying to find a Scope before Wednesday, (tuesday rather cause I will have to sight it in) But I can still shoot 100yrds with open sights and I wont take a shot that far anyways..Hopefully I can see some BIG bucks Ive seen plenty of small ones...Alan we will definately have to get out, Make a little outing out of it take your boat and mine and some guys from around town or OGFer's


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

thats great!!! cant wait to see some pics...you gotta' lot of work to set 'er up....that IS the fun part!!! sit in it...get the feel...set things up so YOU are compfy...SWEET!! ENJOY!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

catfish_hunter said:


> im still trying to find a Scope before Wednesday, (tuesday rather cause I will have to sight it in) But I can still shoot 100yrds with open sights and I wont take a shot that far anyways..Hopefully I can see some BIG bucks Ive seen plenty of small ones...Alan we will definately have to get out, Make a little outing out of it take your boat and mine and some guys from around town or OGFer's


you guys are local...we NEED to ''hook'' up!! got 2 boats to cover MOST waters including erie!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Yeah any time...I know we could get a trip goin for one of the MWCD Lakes for some Eyes....I can fit 3 easy in my boat...It will be a while before I have it set up all the way though...But Im sure it will be alot of fun like you said


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

yeah i would be interested. if i can work it around all the sports the kids are in.


----------

